# How not to show up for a mentoring session.



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Had a guy that showed up for a lyft mentoring session that I don't think will pass. He signed up with a 2009 Taurus, but showed up in a 2010 Acura. I asked for his license and he responded "which one". His insurance was under his brothers name. It went downhill from there. When it came time for the ride I choose not to even waste my time since nothing matched and there is no way(hopefully) that this guy will get accepted.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Reminds me of when I was filling out a credit application with a customer, he pulled out his two driver licenses AND his brother's who had left the country.

I picked the one that matched the name he introduced himself with, his application was declined. He then said "let's try again with my brother's info"

I showed him the door, thanks for playing.


----------



## bondy3 (Sep 28, 2014)

I had a taxi driver show up in a cab


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

bondy3 said:


> I had a taxi driver show up in a cab


Sometimes they show up in ubers


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Swed said:


> Had a guy that showed up for a lyft mentoring session that I don't think will pass. He signed up with a 2009 Taurus, but showed up in a 2010 Acura. I asked for his license and he responded "which one". His insurance was under his brothers name. It went downhill from there. When it came time for the ride I choose not to even waste my time since nothing matched and there is no way(hopefully) that this guy will get accepted.


You could've told him to bring his Ford and cancel.
Another lyft mentor on a power trip?
How would you feel if you were deactivated without explanation?
You drivers on this board are drowning in your own cool-aid vomit and can't even see it. 
This post has 4 likes? I am thinkiñg of stopping contributing to this site because of some low-life organisms that trive here, which includes 90% of users here.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> You could've told him to bring his Ford and cancel.
> Another lyft mentor on a power trip?
> How would you feel if you were deactivated without explanation?
> You drivers on this board are drowning in your own cool-aid vomit and can't even see it.
> This post has 4 likes? I am thinkiñg of stopping contributing to this site because of some low-life organisms that trive here, which includes 90% of users here.


There's another like

/chokesonkoolaidvomit

FFS at least spell Kool-aid right you ******

http://www.koolaid.com.


----------



## primedrivin808 (Oct 29, 2014)

You can smell the hurt feelings and taste the bitterness


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> You could've told him to bring his Ford and cancel.
> Another lyft mentor on a power trip?
> How would you feel if you were deactivated without explanation?
> You drivers on this board are drowning in your own cool-aid vomit and can't even see it.
> This post has 4 likes? I am thinkiñg of stopping contributing to this site because of some low-life organisms that trive here, which includes 90% of users here.


So your judgement call is to help facilitate a fraud?

Do everything to get another driver on board when identity is far from clear. Putting riders at risk!

I guess your actions as a "MENTOR" would be totally acceptable by any outlaw organisation.

Pffff!


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> You could've told him to bring his Ford and cancel.
> Another lyft mentor on a power trip?
> How would you feel if you were deactivated without explanation?
> You drivers on this board are drowning in your own cool-aid vomit and can't even see it.
> This post has 4 likes? I am thinkiñg of stopping contributing to this site because of some low-life organisms that trive here, which includes 90% of users here.


On a power trip? Did you even read my post. The guy showed up with the wrong car and you suggest I tell him to bring the correct one? He had multiple licenses, wftf is that about? And he needs to have the insurance in his name, which he didn't. Please take your own advice and stop "contributing" to this siye if this is the unintelligent garbage that you write.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Swed said:


> On a power trip? Did you even read my post. The guy showed up with the wrong car and you suggest I tell him to bring the correct one? He had multiple licenses, wftf is that about? And he needs to have the insurance in his name, which he didn't. Please take your own advice and stop "contributing" to this siye if this is the unintelligent garbage that you write.


Go drink some more cool-aid vomit


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> You could've told him to bring his Ford and cancel.
> Another lyft mentor on a power trip?
> How would you feel if you were deactivated without explanation?
> You drivers on this board are drowning in your own cool-aid vomit and can't even see it.
> This post has 4 likes? I am thinkiñg of stopping contributing to this site because of some low-life organisms that trive here, which includes 90% of users here.


So we should check him off as OK with the wrong car, questionable identity, and not being insured?
If I were the mentor, I would not be the one adding liability to myself for approving this wreck with his clear shortcomings. 
It is not hard to get approved on these platforms. No power trip here, the applicant needs to get his crap together.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Sydney Ubindr said:


> So your judgement call is to help facilitate a fraud?
> 
> Do everything to get another driver on board when identity is far from clear. Putting riders at risk!
> 
> ...


I am sure he has insurance on his name on Ford.
The fact that the driver was friendly and honest makes him a good lyfter.
The **** who fired him on stupid technicalities is a low-life maggot.
Why not explain the driver that he needed a Ford for that welcome ride and after that he could add Honda by emailing the support himself and cancel that mentoring session?
Because then this maggot won't get his mentoring $30 from lyft.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

Swed, you did the right thing. You're being paid by Lyft to make sure they hire decent/professional drivers and if they don't live up to a certain standard, cut them loose. That's exactly what you did.

grUBBER, go **** yourself.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> I am sure he has insurance on his name on Ford.
> The fact that the driver was friendly and honest makes him a good lyfter.
> The **** who fired him on stupid technicalities is a low-life maggot.
> Why not explain the driver that he needed a Ford for that welcome ride and after that he could add Honda by emailing the support himself and cancel that mentoring session?
> Because then this maggot won't get his mentoring $30 from lyft.


Glad you were able to discern that he was friendly, honest, and would have insurance in his name on the ford despite no information to support any of that.
Also, its hard to get removed from a job you never were accepted to.
Yes, it would have been nice for @Swed to point the gentleman in the right direction and have him request a second session, but the Lyft site also advises you what to bring with you to the session. No "stupid technicalities" here. Either you have insurance, or you don't. Bring the card with your own name on it. This is not Rocket Science stuff they are asking for.
@Swed deserved to be compensated for his time and not just give away a cancel for $0.
Please don't follow thru with your empty threats to leave the board, it would be so boring without more shortsighted people around.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Go drink some more cool-aid vomit


Great rebuttal, this forum is going to miss your contributions.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> I am sure he has insurance on his name on Ford.
> The fact that the driver was friendly and honest makes him a good lyfter.
> The **** who fired him on stupid technicalities is a low-life maggot.
> Why not explain the driver that he needed a Ford for that welcome ride and after that he could add Honda by emailing the support himself and cancel that mentoring session?
> Because then this maggot won't get his mentoring $30 from lyft.


For some Mentors, thankfully the $30 fee isn't the reason why they do the job

If the aim was to approve every applicant then why have the mentor ride routine?

Its a judgement call that the mentor made, thank goodness someone is trying to police entry standards. .


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Kool-Aid is a registered trademark of the General Mills Corporation


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> I am sure he has insurance on his name on Ford.
> The fact that the driver was friendly and honest makes him a good lyfter.
> The **** who fired him on stupid technicalities is a low-life maggot.
> Why not explain the driver that he needed a Ford for that welcome ride and after that he could add Honda by emailing the support himself and cancel that mentoring session?
> Because then this maggot won't get his mentoring $30 from lyft.


Wow, what grade did you actually make it up to in elementary school?

I am sure he has insurance on his name on Ford. S/B I am sure he has insurance in his name on the Ford.

Why not explain the driver that he needed a Ford for that welcome ride and after that he could add Honda by emailing the support himself and cancel that mentoring session? S/B Why not explain to the driver that he needed the Ford for the welcome ride, and after that he could add the Honda by emailing support after canceling the mentoring session?

I am amazed that you were able to figure out (discern too big of a word for you) that the driver was friendly and honest. Who is the **** you so nicely referred to that fired him on a stupid technicality? Fired from what?


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

did u still get the $35?


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

ATLrider said:


> did u still get the $35?


I got the fee for the session. Lyft doesn't tell you if the driver is approved or not, all you do is go through the checklist and the drive and submit it.


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

so what did you rate him? (the last question during the mentor thing).


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

ATLrider said:


> so what did you rate him? (the last question during the mentor thing).


What does that matter?


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Swed said:


> Had a guy that showed up for a lyft mentoring session that I don't think will pass. He signed up with a 2009 Taurus, but showed up in a 2010 Acura. I asked for his license and he responded "which one". His insurance was under his brothers name. It went downhill from there. When it came time for the ride I choose not to even waste my time since nothing matched and there is no way(hopefully) that this guy will get accepted.


Sounds like you made a good decision.


----------

